# Neve em Torre de Moncorvo - 10 Jan 2010



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2010 às 01:55)

Encontrei estas fotos de neve em Moncorvo neste blog, espero que gostem


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2010 às 02:21)

O eterno problema das deslocações quando queremos uns dias diferentes no Inverno por paragens como esta, faz-nos pensar duas vezes antes de nos meter-mos ao caminho, porque na minha apreciação muito pessoal, Trás-os-Montes, a simpatia das suas gentes e o seu rigor invernoso, compõem uma das fórmulas perfeitas para se gozarem uns dias inesquecíveis!


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2010 às 02:21)

Belas fotos especialmente a primeira e a ultima


----------



## Z13 (25 Set 2010 às 11:36)

Que saudades!

Já faltou mais para a chegada do general Inverno!


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2010 às 11:41)

Bons registos. Acho até que nesse episódio nevou mais por aí que aqui em Bragança.


----------



## Veterano (25 Set 2010 às 12:24)

Belas paisagens, a neve tem o condão de criar um novo universo.


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2010 às 13:46)

Boa descoberta Mário!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Set 2010 às 00:03)

Sempre em descobertas!!!
Esperemos ver mais disto este Inverno!!


----------

